# Fishing question from a snowbird.



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

We are taking a small vacation in the Daytona Beach by the *Atlantic Ocean* and also at the Clearwater area by the *Gulf.*
Taking a few surf rods to fish off the beach maybe off the local Pier.
*What kind of fish *should I hope for this time of the year (end of *December)?*


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

jigmaster,patindaytona or kodiak would chime in soon, that's their part of the surf. or you can PM them.


----------



## IrishManHoe (Jun 6, 2006)

flounder, reds, maybe some snook if you can find them, i caught a small tarpon yesterday in the backwaters. lots of black drum around lateley, sheepies, ummmm trout...theres plenty!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Depends on the length of your surf rods. I wouldn't take anything on the piers much over 9 feet. As far as I'm concerned, Sunglow pier is probably the best in the area...I like it better than Flagler Pier. From the beach, its probably better after sundown because of the driving on the beach thing, surfers, and swimmers, although not so many this time of year. Lots of blues available now, a few whiting, black drum, etc. There were a few reds, but they seem to have waned lately. We have had a little red tide problem in the area that I think has affected the fishing, but hopefully it's starting to go away. Pomps should be here. As far as the Gulf Coast, *Emmanuel* should be able to help you there. *Patindaytona* normally fishes from the beach north of the Ponce jetty here in the Daytona area so he probably has some ideas as well. Hope you catch a bunch, but don't take 'em all


----------



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

I have heard of the Red Tide also for the first time today. It sounds bad I hope that it will be gone while we are there. I will bring a 15' costum light baitcasting rod for 1-3 ounces 12# mono, a 13' spinning rod 2-4 ounces with 20# mono, 
a 11' baitcaster up to 12 ounces 20# mono. I will use the bimini twist to attache the long shock leader as needed. I will also pack two 10' spinning and baitcasting rods one of each.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

oarfish said:


> I have heard of the Red Tide also for the first time today. It sounds bad I hope that it will be gone while we are there. I will bring a 15' costum light baitcasting rod for 1-3 ounces 12# mono, a 13' spinning rod 2-4 ounces with 20# mono,
> a 11' baitcaster up to 12 ounces 20# mono. I will use the bimini twist to attache the long shock leader as needed. I will also pack two 10' spinning and baitcasting rods one of each.


You can probably get by with the 10 footers on the pier this time of year if you are careful. When are you going to be here? Maybe we can hook-up. (No pun intended)


----------



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

*Hook up*

Hey It would be great for us to meet a local expert to fish with. 
I can pack a couple of 8' rods for the pier fishing.
We are going to be in Daytona Friday morning Dec. 29. Staying until after New Year.
Please PM me and to exchange phone numbers.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Oarfish,
Where you at in Ohio?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Don't mean to scare you, but from the reports I've been seeing out of Daytona (which is very little from the Surf) (The pier has been very productive recently for Black Drum by casting up under the pier)

If you can I'd recommend the hour drive to Merritt Island and fish Playalinda Beach. Think you'd have MUCH better success fishing the Surf there.

If you're interested it's exit 220 off I-95 onto State Road 406 then you just head east 12 miles until you can't go anymore. Its $3 to get in per car and the Shuttle launch pad will be in your sights. I fished there recently and enjoyed it. 5 blues 18-20inces and 2 withing 1 was 16". And that was only 3hrs fishing, while attending to 2 kids under 2.


----------



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

*Merritt Island sounds great!!!*

I will do anything to put my fiance on some fish.
Maybe even go on a charter boat. She loves fishing but dont understand how us guys can have fun just trying and not catching anything.
I am from the Cleveland area, Bigfisherman.
The weather here is pretty decent for Dec.
but nothing like Fla.
I am looking forward getting there on Friday the 28th,
oarfish
laszlohomeservices.com


----------



## IrishManHoe (Jun 6, 2006)

hey oar fish, if you feel like doin some night fishing i can put you on some trout, nothing special..some slots, but the lady will catch some.. i live just south of daytona so let me know if you are interested


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's the thread from our recent trip to playalinda Beach:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47706&highlight=playalinda


----------



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

*Long Drive*

I am putting my fishing stuff into the car this morning.
I should be there around noon tomorrow.
There is internet in the Dayton motel so I will check the forum and try to make some last minute plans according with the winds and the red tide.
Thank you all for the help.
I will be in touch,
oar


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

If you decide on Merritt let me know, I may be able to make another trip there.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Daytona*

Hello Oarfish...to be honest with you I myself have not been getting too much lately here in Daytona, but that doesn't mean you won't. I fished today at the Ponce Inlet and also along the Halifax on the way home..nothing. I fish Sunglow pier also once in a while and surf fish just north of Ormond beach with a little luck. So, I have about three main places I go to regularly. Once in a great while I travel out of town like Ed was saying at Playalinda. Ed...let me know if you decide to go to Playalinda..you too Oarfish. I might go there again also.


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

Patindaytona,
I was down your way on Christmas day at my cousin's in Ponce Inlet. She lives across the road from the beach so I took a stroll over to have a look. Tide was coming in when I was there around 5:00 PM. Didn't have my gear with me, but I wish I had cause I found a nice bar with a runout in the middle and a good trough on the outside of the bar and good water on the beach side. I wasn't too far North of the inlet so you may have fished this area. If not you may want to work your way up there and give it a try. When I get some time, I may go down and give it a go myself. If you do go down that beach, shoot me a report on how you do.


----------



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

Fished with Sportracer today Friday for a few Hrs. on Sunglow Pier.
There were only a few small fish caught around us.
I am thinking about Meritt Island so we could be on the beach and fish in the same time. Kinda like a vacation.
Can I park my car close to the beach there?
I dont even care if we dont catch much as long as it is a nice beach since the weather is so nice.
Thanks for the help,
oar


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Playalinda Beach at Merritt has 13 Parking areas that are right next to the beach. Each has a ramp that will take you over the dune onto the beach. I've been told area's 12 & 13 are nude beaches. We fished #10 on our trip.

To get a good look at it use google maps or google earth and call up the area then switch to satellite view. It'll give you a good picture of what its like. And welcome to Florida!

Btw the next couple days are going to be the best time to fish the Surf. The winds are gonna pick up early next week, which will probably get the currents going and make it difficult to hold bottom.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Oarfish...it was good meeting you, Charmaine and Jake. PM me your email so I can send you the pics. Wish the fish were biting. Give me a call before you leave. I'll find out about the Karaeoke today and PM you.


----------



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks BigedD Merrit sounds nice. Even if we dont catch fish the beach is always great for people like us snowbirds. Tomorrow we might check it out, awesome weather for it... are you going there? Night fishing for trout would really interesting for me but my company may get bored there, thanks for the offer IrishManHoe.
Unexperienced fiance and an 8 year old , you knowhar I mean.
Thanks again,
oar


----------

